
"Break and Enter dropbox" attack with Amazon Key (smartlock and smartcam combo) - dsr12
https://twitter.com/_MG_/status/960269383774842881
======
Teeer
Title makes it sound like someone was actually robbed- a security researcher
found a flaw and demonstrated it. No victims yet.

~~~
dang
Right, the submitted title ("Amazon Key Hacked. Attacker gains unauthorized
access to customer's home") broke the site guidelines by being misleading.

We've replaced it with a shortened version of the tweet.

------
cantrevealname
So ironic that the video shows a sophisticated electronic attack against a
cheap wooden door with glass panels, a key-in-the knob cylinder, and a mail
slot. It weakens the PR impact of the video. They should have filmed it
Mission Impossible style at a house with solid locks and doors. :)

As an aside: It baffles me how people spend tens of thousands of dollars on
things like ornamental molding but can't spend hundreds of dollars on good
physical security. One of the funnier purchases are those fancy door handles--
with names like "Aged Venetian Bronze with Georgian Entry Knob"\--that come
with crappy cylinders like Kwikset or Weiser, yet cost more than high-security
Medeco or Abloy deadbolts.

~~~
tmalsburg2
You can't smash a door in broad daylight but pretending to be the Amazon
delivery person? No problem. People don't have high physical security because
it most cases it's not needed.

~~~
cantrevealname
> People don't have high physical security because it most cases it's not
> needed.

Everything helps: better locks, solid doors, security cameras, law enforcement
that cares, alarms, community involvement, etc. My theory is that people don't
get better locks and rugged doors because most people can't tell good from
bad, and therefore choose the cheapest. Or more typically, the builder chooses
the cheapest and the buyers don't base purchasing decisions on the quality of
locks and insides of doors and jambs because they can't judge it.

------
netgusto
Without any technical proof, this is just a staged video of a guy "breaking"
into a home.

In his tweet, MG says: "I'm withholding details until Amazon has a chance to
fix this."

------
King-Aaron
As worrying as it is, the simple fact is that someone is still much more
likely to throw a brick through that glass door and manually unlock it than
tamper with the electronic lock.

~~~
teamhappy
That doesn't make a lot of sense. Locking your front door is a good idea
despite the fact that it's easy to get passed that door.

Also, if your neighbors see someone throw a brick through your front door they
will probably call the police. If they see a person "delivering a package"
they won't.

~~~
King-Aaron
One thing you should never do is assume a felon has the capacity for making
sense.

Anecdote, but two weekends ago my apartment was broken into twice in the same
weekend. The first time nothing was taken, the second time they took a bottle
of display scotch (read: just tea inside) and some loose change. The first
time they jimmied open a window, the second time they physically broke a glass
window to reach inside and open the lock.

Note, neighbours don't generally give two shits about break-ins, unless you
have neighbours that are also actively engaged in the community. (Also never
underestimate the apathy of others).

All a lock can do is slow someone down. If they want to get access to your
home, they will. I agree with you that locking your front door is always a
good idea, and certainly in some situations a thief will want to employ a lot
more stealth with their actions. But there's also thieves that are up to their
eyeballs on drugs and that shiny thing on your counter top is all that they
care about.

~~~
dingaling
> All a lock can do is slow someone down

And get a pay-out on insurance.

If there are signs of forcible entry then my policy says I'm covered. If I
left a door unlocked then I'm on my own.

~~~
King-Aaron
Oh for sure. I'm by no means advocating not locking your doors.

------
DyslexicAtheist
Alexa, where is my furniture?

~~~
mdekkers
Thanks for helping me start my monday spilling coffee all over my keyboard!!

